# Mouse Mod



## cainmosozihcs (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a Logitech MX1000 and it is an amazing mouse. However, I want to make it stick out from the rest of them and mod it...probably just paint it a different color. I have gotten it most of the way apart, taken out the 4 screws on the bottom but I can't get the middle part of the mouse apart. I would only want to paint the middle where there is already color but i can't get it aapart from the rest of the top. Does anyone know how to without totally destroying the thing? Thanks.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if you could post pictures that would help.


----------



## cainmosozihcs (Nov 28, 2004)

*How to take apart the MX1000*

Hey,
I have successfully figured out how to completely take apart the Logitech MX1000 without breaking it  . Heres how to:
First take out the four screws in the bottom. Two of them are hidden under the rear mouse feet and the other 2 are hidden on the top left and right of the mouse under the sticker. Next the bottom will pull off. Through all of these procedures take your time. There is a ribbon cable and a power cable that you will have to disconnect. Take note of the ribbon cables position before removing so you put it back correctly. This should now free the top from the bottom. Next there are four silver screws that hold in the battery and top case. Remove the screws and then gently pry out the battery. Next there are three silver screws and there is a small black screw inbetween the thumb button board and case of the mouse...its pretty hard to see, I'm surprised that I even noticed it. Now the colored part should come off. Start by taking the back off first. Then use a screw driver to push where the right and left mouse buttons connect towards the front of the mouse and they should slide off. Just take your time and you should be able to easily do it.
I just answered my own question, but now everyone will know how to take apart their MX1000 to mod it to their desire.
Heres some pics to help clear up some of the directions...


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ cainmosozihcs 
Nice work! Thanks for posting your solution...with fotos!

I am looking forward to seeinfg the finished product fotos as well :wink:


----------



## cainmosozihcs (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks. Ill definitely post pictures of it after I paint it. If anyone has suggestions on cool color schemes I'd be glad to here them.


----------

